# Il Napoli



## Blu71 (26 Settembre 2012)

Il Napoli ha oggi battuto 3-0 la Lazio.

È l'unica squadra che potrebbe competere con la juve?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

Mi fa ben sperare e comunque si, è l'unica che può fermare la Juve, pochi cavoli.
Non avessero avuto l'El probabilmente avrebbero avuto più possibilità per lo scudo, mannaggia... beh, speriamo che in Europa continuino a far scendere la seconda squadra come con l'Aik.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2012)

forse forse pure la Roma se si sveglia...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Settembre 2012)

Il napule si squaglierà nel momento deciso, è scritto


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Settembre 2012)

Non vincera' mai lo scudo perche' talvolta si perde con le piccole,ma credo che il 2° posto sia sicuro!


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2012)

il napoli non è che l'unica squadra in grado di competere con la juve, il napoli se è questo visto nelle prima giornate è anche più forte della juve, però a me danno l'impressione che prima o poi dovranno calare


----------



## Hammer (27 Settembre 2012)

Il secondo posto è del Napoli.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

E' l'unica squadra, assieme alla Juve e alla Lazio, ad essere una squadra. Comunque tutto dipenderà dall'europa.


----------



## yelle (27 Settembre 2012)

secondo me il Napoli non arriva in fondo, cala molto prima della fine.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il napule si squaglierà  nel momento deciso, è scritto



Probabile,anche perché Napoli,come Roma,è una piazza isterica

Però sono l'unico raggio di luce


----------



## Emanuele (27 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno, a differenza degli ultimi, hanno anche una panchina di qualità; saranno sicuramente gli avversari della rube anche se non credo che potranno vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Quest'anno, a differenza degli ultimi, hanno anche una panchina di qualità; saranno sicuramente gli avversari della rube anche se non credo che potranno vincere lo scudetto.



....secondo me per lo scudetto ci sono eccome.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Settembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Quest'anno, a differenza degli ultimi, hanno anche una panchina di qualità; saranno sicuramente gli avversari della rube anche se non credo che potranno vincere lo scudetto.


Esatto, la carta vincente del Napoli può essere proprio la panchina, inoltre sarà un impressione ma da quando hanno ceduto Lavezzi mi sembra che giochino meglio e comunque Pandev e Insigne già non stanno facendo più rimpiangere l'Argentino.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Settembre 2012)

Lo dico da quando il Napoli non si è qualificato per la Champions che per me lotterà fino alla fine per lo Scudetto.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Settembre 2012)

Il Napoli tiene il passo della Juventus.....


----------



## hiei87 (30 Settembre 2012)

Buona squadra per questa serie A, ma non credo se la giocherà fino alla fine...questo campionato immagino sarà simile a quello post calciopoli, con la juve nelle vesti dell inter e il napoli in quelle della roma spallettiana...
Credo che il loro problema alla lunga sarà il fatto che le squadrette capiranno che non lasciando loro i contropiedi gli si toglie gran parte del potenziale, e si chiuderanno davanti alla propria porta, riuscendo spesso imbrigliarli...senza contare che a livello psicologico e caratteriale non vedo il Napoli pronto per giocarsela con questa rubentus....


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Mazzarri: Napoli maturo, l'anno scorso si perdeva

Il tecnico dei partenopei: «La Champions lo scorso anno ci ha fatto crescere, vogliamo perdere meno punti rispetto a un anno fa». Hamsik: «Contento per la vittoria, continuiamo così»

GENOVA - "L'anno scorso una partita come questa l'avremmo persa. Siamo cresciuti". È soddisfatto Walter Mazzarri dopo l'1-0 di Marassi sulla Samp. "L'anno scorso - spiega il tecnico del Napoli ai microfoni di Sky - la Champions ci ha fatto crescere. Eravamo scostanti, ora siamo meno leziosi, meno superficiali, c'è più attenzione, più consapevolezza nei nostri mezzi. Ora si tiene in considerazione più il campionato, vogliamo perdere meno punti di un anno fa". Mazzarri spiega così la sua epulsione: "È stato un problema di microfono tra arbitro e quarto uomo. Quando ho visto il fallo a tre metri dalla panchina l'ho evidenziato allargando le braccia. L'arbitro mi ha detto 'se lo fa ancora la mando via' e io non ho detto più una parola. Tagliavento è poi tornato indietro dopo la comunicazione del quarto uomo".

HAMSIK: GRANDE INIZIO, CONTINUIAMO COSÌ - Hamsik, a fine partita intercettato da Sky Sport, ha ribadito la maturità di questo Napoli: «È stata una partita molto difficile, su un campo molto difficile, la Sampdoria ha fatto un grande primo tempo e ci ha fatto soffrire. Per questo è una vittoria molto importante. Il gol è stata una bella azione, ma conta solo la vittoria, l’abbiamo portata a casa e sono punti molto importanti. È un grande inizio di stagione, non ci nascondiamo, ma il campionato è lunghissimo e ci sarà ancora da soffrire. Però, noi vogliamo continuare su questa strada».

Fonte: cds


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Mazzarri, solo ammenda. Vicepresidente inibito

Il tecnico dei partenopei sarà in panchina contro l'Udinese, il giudice sportivo gli commina solo una diffida e una multa di quindicimila euro

NAPOLI - Contro l'Udinese Mazzarri ci sarà. Il tecnico dei partenopei è stato sanzionato dal giudice sportivo con un'ammonizione con diffida e una multa di 15mila euro «per avere, al 41° del primo tempo, già più volte richiamato, contestato l'operato arbitrale, con grida e plateale gestualità; con recidiva; infrazione rilevata da un Assistente». Nessuna squalifica quindi per l'allenatore che guiderà gli azzurri in uno dei due posticipi domenicali della prossima giornata, in contemporanea con il derby Milan-Inter.

VICEPRESIDENTE INIBITO FINO AL 21 OTTOBRE - Oltre all'ammenda a Mazzarri, il Napoli si è visto anche inibire il vicepresidente Edoardo De Laurentiis a «svolgere ogni attività in seno alla Figc, a ricoprire cariche federali e a rappresentare la società nell'ambito federale fino a tutto il 21 ottobre per avere, durante l'intervallo, al rientro negli spogliatoi, rivolto agli Ufficiali di gara espressioni ingiuriose; infrazione rilevata anche dai collaboratori della Procura federale».

Fonte: cds


----------



## tequilad (1 Ottobre 2012)

Stanno giocando in maniera molto, troppo, altalenante


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2012)

il napoli non mi da proprio impressione di tenere un gran ritmo... facile che già alla prossima stecchino


----------



## Blu71 (1 Ottobre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> il napoli non mi da proprio impressione di tenere un gran ritmo... facile che già alla prossima stecchino



Io spero proprio di no.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Napoli, lezione dal Psv: finisce 3-0 in Olanda

La squadra di Mazzarri battuta 3-0: gol di Lens, Mertens e Marcelo. Otto azzurri ammoniti. Il Dnipro vince in casa dell'Aik ed è primo da solo


Napoli, lezione dal Psv: finisce 3-0 in Olanda


----------



## LeonFlare (5 Ottobre 2012)

E poi ci chiediamo perchè il ranking italiano declassa : far giocare 11 riserve non serve a niente caro Mazzarruccio tanto lo scudo non è per voi.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Ottobre 2012)

La squadra messa in campo in sé non era pessima, è che mancano l'abitudine a giocare insieme e la personalità. Il turnover va fatto con più criterio, non puoi rinunciare a tutti i tuoi leader tutti insieme su un campo così importante.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Ottobre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La squadra messa in campo in sé non era pessima, è che mancano l'abitudine a giocare insieme e la personalità. Il turnover va fatto con più criterio, non puoi rinunciare a tutti i tuoi leader tutti insieme su un campo così importante.



Quoto, ha cambiato tutta la squadra praticamente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Ottobre 2012)

psv squadra assurda comunque,quanti bei giocatori


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Ottobre 2012)

E' giusto così, in europa league SOLO noi italiani giochiamo con le riserve. Infatti abbiamo pagato le conseguenze
Giusto che il Napoli esca.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Il turnover si fa con 5-6 elementi al max,un po' coem ha fatto l'Inter(che peraltro giocava con una squadra infinitamente piu' scarsa del psv ma l'ha rispettato lo stesso),non con 10/11 fatti di riserve,peraltro inguardabili gia' di per se.Serva da lezione e ringrazii la buona sorte Mazzarri che non è ritornato a casa con 6-7 gol sul groppone!


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2012)

ma chi era il portiere del napoli!? IMBARAZZANTE


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma chi era il portiere del napoli!? IMBARAZZANTE



Rosati,ex Lecce!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2012)

Giusto così, Mazzarri continui con la seconda squadra in Europa, se va avanti bene, se esce amen.
I titolari devono giocare esclusivamente in campionato(al massimo qualche minuto in Europa)altrimenti non riescono a stare dietro alla Juve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giusto così, Mazzarri continui con la seconda squadra in Europa, se va avanti bene, se esce amen.
> I titolari devono giocare esclusivamente in campionato(al massimo qualche minuto in Europa)altrimenti non riescono a stare dietro alla Juve.



concordo...e devono sperare che la Juve va avanti in Champions


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Beh io piu' vedo il Napoli,anche quello titolare e piu' non capisco come possa dare fastidio ai Gobbi.Mah!


----------



## Butcher (5 Ottobre 2012)

Se si fa male Cavani il Napoli crolla di brutto.
Il Napoli è Zuniga, Hamsik, ma soprattutto Cavani.


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Ottobre 2012)

Poi non piangano per il ranking allora.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (6 Ottobre 2012)

Giocano un calcio discreto.. Sono gli unici con la possibilità di battere la Juventus... Ma secondo me prima o poi caleranno e la Juventus andrà in fuga di una dozina di punti...


----------



## panormus (6 Ottobre 2012)

Il napoli è più forte della juve lo ha dimostrato anche quest'anno... supercoppa in primis, la juve doveva perdere con genoa e fiorentina, ed in champions perderanno tante energie...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2012)

Dnipro-Napoli 3-1.


----------



## iceman. (25 Ottobre 2012)

Si vabbe sto rosati e' peggio del pggior dida...

ma poi sempre gli stessi 3 da 13452 anni

aronica cannavaro campagnaro ma che schifo e'?


----------



## Butcher (25 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si vabbe sto rosati e' peggio del pggior dida...
> 
> ma poi sempre gli stessi 3 da 13452 anni
> 
> aronica cannavaro campagnaro ma che schifo e'?



In realtà hanno giocato Gamberini-Fernandez-Aronica. Anche peggio direi...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2012)

Beh con quella formazione meglio non potevano fare!


----------



## iceman. (25 Ottobre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> In realtà hanno giocato Gamberini-Fernandez-Aronica. Anche peggio direi...




Sisi lo so, era per dire che se i migliori che hanno sono quei 3, i sostituti sonda serie Z


----------



## juventino (25 Ottobre 2012)

A me francamente sembrano in netto calo, aldilà della sconfitta di oggi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2012)

Sono abbastanza ridicoli. Non come noi, quasi


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2012)

Certo che pero Cavani è incredibile,cioe' 4 palle toccate:
1-gol
2-palo
3-paratona del portiere
4-punizione a fil di palo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Ottobre 2012)

Cavani alla Juve farebbe 40 gol in stagione facili facili, è mostruoso


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2012)

Beh se gli diamo anche Cavani.....


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2012)

I tifosi del Napoli,adirati per la prestazione del Napoli,hanno rifiutato le maglie.C'hanno 2 cocones grossi quanto una casa,gli vogliono far capire il senso di appartenenza e che ad ogni partita si deve sputare sangue.Se il Napoli avesse avuto lo stesso cammino del MIlan in campionato non so cosa avrebbero fatto!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2012)

*Ora è ufficiale, in merito al match Sampdoria-Napoli 1-0 del 16 maggio 2010, sono stati deferiti dalla Procura della Figc alla Commissione Disciplinare Matteo Gianello, ex terzo portiere del Napoli, e Giusti, entrambi per illecito sportivo, mentre Paolo Cannavaro e Gianluca Grava sono stati deferiti per omessa denuncia. La società Napoli è stata deferita per responsabilità oggettiva, sia in merito all'accusa di illecito rivolta a Gianello e Giusti, sia in merito all'accusa di omessa denuncia a carico di Cannavaro e Grava.*
(calciomercato.com)


----------



## Hammer (26 Ottobre 2012)

ci vogliono male!
gombloddooooooo


----------



## MilanForever (26 Ottobre 2012)

Ringraziamo il napoli per l'impegno che sta mettendo nell'europa league e per il contributo che sta dando per alzare il ranking


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Ottobre 2012)

Auahahahah che pena ...

San Paolo caos: l'Uefa stanga il Napoli, multa 150 mila euro e 12 settori chiusi | Primapagina | Calciomercato.com


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Il Napoli cede ancora.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Ottobre 2012)

Sti schifosi mi hanno fatto perdere 70€


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Senza Cavani sembrano essere poca roba, anche se bergamo non è affatto un campo facile.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2012)

Come organico, sono tra i più forti. Ma l'allenatore è specializzato in secondi. I primi non li conosce.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come organico, sono tra i più forti. Ma l'allenatore è specializzato in secondi. I primi non li conosce.



Beh,non so se possano sopporire all'assenza di Cavani.Senza sono pochissima roba!


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2012)

Bah, tutto questo grande organico non lo vedo, a parte quel fenomeno di cavani hanno quei tre/quattro giocatori buoni ma per il resto sono davvero poca roba.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2012)

La vera rivale della JUve,fino al 15 luglio,era il MIlan,né il Napoli né l'inter.Ma tant'è......


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come organico, sono tra i più forti. Ma l'allenatore è specializzato in secondi. I primi non li conosce.



l'11 titolare si, l'organico no


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2012)

Beh, questi l'anno scorso hanno preso a pallonate il City e stavano per buttare fuori i futuri campioni d'Europa. Per la Serie A, secondo me, il loro organico è davvero tanta roba.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, questi l'anno scorso hanno preso a pallonate il City e stavano per buttare fuori i futuri campioni d'Europa. Per la Serie A, secondo me, il loro organico è davvero tanta roba.



Beh il City continua a beccarle le pallonate,anche dall'Ajax e comunque la cessione di Lavezzi pesera' molto nel corso dell'anno!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2012)

NAPOLI-TORINO 1-1 - Dopo il ko esterno contro l'Atalanta nel turno infrasettimanale arriva solo un punto per il Napoli che si fa rimontare 1-1 contro il Torino. Parte subito forte la squadra di Mazzarri che dopo appena sei minuti è già in vantaggio: Gillet non riesce a bloccare un cross dalla destra di Hamsik, il pallone finisce sui piedi di Cavani che non sbaglia e firma l'1-0. Il Toro prova a reagire ma è ancora il Napoli ad andare vicino al gol con Hamsik: lo sloveno, servito da Dzemaili, prova la conclusione dal limite ma il suo tiro finisce di poco alto sopra la traversa. La squadra di Ventura soffre in difesa ma è comunque viva in avanti e si fa pericolosa con un colpo di testa di Bianchi, deviato da un attento De Sanctis. Nella ripresa il Napoli rallenta un po' il ritmo con l'intento di addormentare la partita. Ventura prova a dare una scossa al Toro con gli ingressi di Santana e Sansone. La squadra di Mazzarri comincia a soffrire molto ma sembra comunque in grado di controllare la partita. Ma a pochi minuti dalla fine succede quello che nessuno si aspetta: su un retropassaggio sciagurato di Aronica si inserisce Sansone che supera De Sanctis e gela il San Paolo. Finisce 1-1 per il Napoli che si avvicina solo in parte alla Juve capolista. Con una vittoria la squadra di Mazzarri poteva tornare a - 3 dal vertice, con il pareggio di oggi, invece, la vetta è lontana 5 punti.

Cds


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2012)

Aronica e' un cesso astronomico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2012)

ma che gol schifoso che hanno preso...ma sto Napoli dove vuole andare


----------



## Butcher (4 Novembre 2012)

Che fail!


----------



## vota DC (5 Novembre 2012)

Ma Hamsik è slovacco, mica sloveno


----------



## pennyhill (5 Novembre 2012)

Hanno una squadra che definirei quasi _anziana_, ovviamente senza voler esagerare, ma se togli i mostri sacri Hamsik e Cavani, Insigne e Dzemaili che partono dalla panchina, poi il più giovane ha 27 anni.
Hamsik e Lavezzi sono stati fortunati perché erano già qualcuno, altrimenti con Mazzarri potevano rischiare grosso.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2012)

Napoli a -2 dalla Juventus.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2012)

Napoli,ottima la vittoria,ma sul piano del gioco molto male.Non vedo come possano impensierire la Juve!


----------



## sheva90 (26 Novembre 2012)

Per me sono un fuoco di paglia...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Novembre 2012)

sono a -2 eh  ma dubito che tengano tutto il campionato


----------



## DR_1 (26 Novembre 2012)

Meritava il Cagliari, Napoli poca cosa per il gioco mostrato.


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2012)

Oggi han fatto 3 punti pesantssimi, ma sinceramente non mi impensieriscono più di tanto.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Oggi han fatto 3 punti pesantssimi, ma sinceramente non mi impensieriscono più di tanto.



....lo scudetto, purtroppo, potete solo perderlo voi visto che le attuali dirette inseguitrici si suicidano a turno.


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....lo scudetto, purtroppo, potete solo perderlo voi visto che le attuali dirette inseguitrici si suicidano a turno.



Esatto è proprio questo il punto. Le inseguitrici ogni volta danno sempre la sensazione di poter perder punti.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Novembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Esatto è proprio questo il punto. Le inseguitrici ogni volta danno sempre la sensazione di poter perder punti.



...... con il ridimensionamento drastico del Milan attuale, di fatto, la Juventus in Italia può dormire sonni tranquilli o quasi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2012)

Squadraccia, solo la Fiore può dar fastidio alla Juve, ma a Gennaio deve comprare una punta.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Marzo 2013)

Squadra in dissolvimento?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Squadra in dissolvimento?



Più che altro Cavani in dissolvimento.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

O Cavani in dissolvimento o Napoli in dissolvimento è la stessa cosa.L'uruguayano è il Napoli.


----------



## franko1986 (2 Marzo 2013)

A me sembra incredibile criticare il Napoli che con gente come Britos, Paolo Cannavaro e Pandev è a -6 dal primato.

Credo che Mazzarri stia facendo dei veri miracoli in quella piazza.


----------



## prd7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Cavani top 3? AHAHAHA
ma per piacere... è soltato un pompato dei media.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Cavani top 3? AHAHAHA
> ma per piacere... è soltato un pompato dei media.


  per qualche partita steccata ? Non scherziamo.


----------



## prd7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> per qualche partita steccata ? Non scherziamo.



No, assolutamente. Il mio giudizio è lucido, non credo sia uno degli attaccanti più forti al mondo. In nazionale non brilla, al Napoli dove tutti giocano per lui, e soprattutto in contropiede segna con regolarità, ma non ha le gesta di un fuoriclasse. Non risolve le partite dal nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> No, assolutamente. Il mio giudizio è lucido, non credo sia uno degli attaccanti più forti al mondo. In nazionale non brilla, al Napoli dove tutti giocano per lui, e soprattutto in contropiede segna con regolarità, ma non ha le gesta di un fuoriclasse. Non risolve le partite dal nulla.


Insomma, le partite l'anno scorso le ha risolte da solo, vedi Lecce. È un attaccante che va anche rifornito ma ha tutto del grande campione: colpo di testa, potenza e velocità, ambidestro, poi non scordiamoci mai che gioca nel Napoli.


----------



## Canonista (2 Marzo 2013)

Non diciamo eresie. Ad avercelo uno come Cavani in squadra...


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

Se io fossi De Laurentiis darei un bel calcione nel sedere a Mazzarri e lo manderei a casa. Altro che aspettare le sue decisioni

LOL


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Marzo 2013)

OMG.......ho sentito di Mazzarri all'Inter l'anno prox


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Marzo 2013)

mazzarri e cavani hanno palesemente la testa da un'altra parte.
spiace, perché avevano la concreta possibilità di contendersi lo scudetto coi gobbi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prd7 ha scritto:


> In nazionale non brilla



quindi messi, rooney, gerrard, lampard, totti e del piero sarebbero dei bluff?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Se non c'è Cavani e Hamsik che girano il napoli e poca roba l'ho sempre sostenuto questo.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Marzo 2013)

allegri sarebbe stato messo in croce per molto meno.
che vuol dire che se non ci sono cavani e hamsik...
Ma scherziamo?!!? L'allenatore che ci sta a fare? Almeno Allegri ha provato a cambiare quando le cose andavano male... mazzarri imposta la squadra sempre allo stesso modo

Mazzarri capra


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> allegri sarebbe stato messo in croce per molto meno.
> che vuol dire che se non ci sono cavani e hamsik...
> Ma scherziamo?!!? L'allenatore che ci sta a fare? Almeno Allegri ha provato a cambiare quando le cose andavano male... mazzarri imposta la squadra sempre allo stesso modo
> 
> Mazzarri capra



Mazzarri sta demolendo Insigne, quando è in nazionale INsigne è un altro giocatore proprio.

Se vogliono fare un favore all'Italia che ce lo diano a noi Lorenzo, Allegri di sicuro saprà fare molto meglio di Mazzarri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

dai che sono scoppiati

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> Mazzarri sta demolendo Insigne, quando è in nazionale INsigne è un altro giocatore proprio.



infatti...nessun allenatore al mondo può preferire Pandev a Insigne, che tra l'altro ha fatto solo 2 gol il Macedone


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Booom.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Marzo 2013)

Bene.


----------



## SololaMaglia (10 Marzo 2013)

C'è qualcuno che pensava che sta squadra di falliti potesse levare lo scudetto ai gobbi? Questi hanno la mentalità da perdenti nati, come gli interisti...

Abbiamo fatto in tempo noi a cadere, rialzarci e tornare a correre che loro che avevano la strada spianata con Milan e Inter in crisi, tra l'altro han fatto una stagione ridicola anche in Europa.

Andiamoli a riprenderli, che non sono nessuno!!!


----------



## Hammer (10 Marzo 2013)

Mazzarri è il male del Napoli


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

Mazzarri è sopravalutato


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Squadra inconcludente. Buon per noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Mazzarri oltre questa dimensione non riesce ad ergersi.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2013)

Napoli matematicamente secondo.


----------

